# UK mountain bike clubs



## mtbharrod (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey fellow mtbers, 
Moving to the UK in 4 and a half weeks. Basing myself in London to start with. Are there any mountain bike clubs in the UK that you would recommend?


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

It depends on where in London you're going to be based.

If you're in West London it's worth trying West Drayton Mountain Bike Club, they're a decent size club with plenty of members and plenty of rides/races going on.

West Drayton Mountain Bike Club


----------

